# Wingfoot



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Havent been out recently and looking to get out on the ice the weekend..is this what Wingfoot is looking like??  

Sorry had to..pics from Minn ice tourney reminded me of the last time out on the foot.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh if I ever showed up to a lake that looked like that, I'd pack up and go home... Wows!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

It's not been very crowed at all when I've been there (3 times).


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've fished that tourney assuming it's the brained Jaycees ice fishing tournament. Sure looks like it!!! Wingfoot is big enough to hold a decent amount of anglers. Was out earlier today and there were 6 other people out and all were in different areas except 2 shacks that's were butted up against each other.Most people have been struggling with this cold frog that moved in!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

3 hours this afternoon. 8 FOW 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

hey steel at the spot?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Yes sir eyeballs!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

nice catch man


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

2 of us fishing afternoon ended up with 24 gills, 7 perch and 3 crappie fishing 10 FOW. Did not make it to where I wanted to go because of snow and high winds.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice catch was out myself we didn't do as good as u but caught 3 perch one keeper...it was a cold one!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I could not believe how many were sitting on buckets in that snow & wind, I love to fish but those were some real die hards. I do not know how they could even tell if they were having a bite.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> I could not believe how many were sitting on buckets in that snow & wind, I love to fish but those were some real die hards. I do not know how they could even tell if they were having a bite.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah dont think i would of lasted very long on a bucket.


----------

